# Cancun airport - what to expect?



## RandRseeker (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks very much for the great Royal Sands advice I've been getting on this board!

Is the Cancun airport much like Cabo and PV, where you are accosted by timeshare sharks as soon as you get through customs?

Are the taxi stands easy to find?


----------



## irishween (Feb 17, 2011)

Yes, as soon as you go through customs the timeshare sharks are waiting for you.  Just walk straight outside to get your transportation.  There are no cabs to take you to the Sands.  Make arrangements for transportation ahead of time.  We have used Entertainment Plus/usa transfers everytime we have gone and have had no problems.


----------



## alfie (Feb 17, 2011)

The timeshare people are there, but, usually behind counters.  I have been talked to but, never really approached.  As far as a taxi is concerned, I suggest you prearrange a ride before you leave home.  With a voucher in your hand it is easy for you to find your van, especially if you are going to the Sands...city taxi companies are not allowed to leave from the airport, only from the hotel zone to the airport.


----------



## BoaterMike (Feb 17, 2011)

Best not to reply to any of the people asking you where you are going or what company you are looking for.  They will point you to the service they are pushing.   Just a polite "no thank you" and keep walking until  you get outside.  

Mike


----------



## ilene13 (Feb 17, 2011)

RandRseeker said:


> Thanks very much for the great Royal Sands advice I've been getting on this board!
> 
> Is the Cancun airport much like Cabo and PV, where you are accosted by timeshare sharks as soon as you get through customs?
> 
> Are the taxi stands easy to find?



The timeshare sharks are far worse at the Cabo airport.  Make transportation arrangements through Cancun Valet, USA transfers or Thomas Moore.  All can be found on line.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2011)

Thomas More is via royalresorts.com  
Cancunvalet.com
usatransfers.com
entertainment-plus.net

All are highly recommended.

With Th More you have a shared van service, less expensive for two-three people.  The last three have private vans, which are less expensive if you have about 4+ people.  In either case, you can arrange one way or round trip. Some of us do a van from the airport, and a taxi back - taxis are plentiful, parked right outside of the resort, inexpensive, and a relatively quick ride to the airport.  

The airport is laid out pretty well - follow everyone off the plane, downstairs to Immigration.  Depending on the time of day, it could be up to an hour, or could be just 15-20 minutes.  Everything is arranged in order - immigration, then luggage, then customs, then transportation and exit.  

After immigration, follow people to luggage, pick up your your luggage and follow everyone away from luggage to Customs, and then continue toward the airport exit.  On your way out you will be accosted by lots of people asking to take your luggage, where are you staying, etc etc etc.  They will ask, helpfully, "Royal Resorts?"  "Thomas More?"  They do NOT represent the Royals or Th. More; they're just guessing.  You are tired and they will do anything to get you to stop and sign up for a timeshare tour.  *Do not stop, do not talk to them, do not sign anything, do not give them your luggage.  Just keep walking.*

You will reach a kiosk in the middle of the walkway, just before leaving the airport.  If you have not already prearranged transportation, you can do so here.  The price for a shared van is about the same as prearranged.  

Once you have arranged for your van (kiosk or online in advance), walk outside and look for the guys with the signs and shirts and vans that have your company's name on them, and soon you will be at your resort!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 18, 2011)

We have been through the Cancun airport 4 times and yes you will be hounded until you get outside. They are very persistent. Just ignore them and keep walking.

Other than that, the Cancun airport is pretty nice.


----------



## Vera V Christopher (Feb 18, 2011)

*Presence Of Grupo Mayan At Cancun Airport Is A Trap - Posing As "cheap Trip" Agents!*

 

I HOPE THAT I CAN FOREWARN AS MANY PEOPLE AS POSSIBLE, AND US TOURISTS CAN BE "TAKEN FOR A RIDE", AS THEY SAY IN ENGLAND IN MORE WAYS THAN ONE!!!!  BEWARE AT CANCUN AIRPORT THE SHARKS ARE DEFINITELY IN FULL SWING LOOKING FOR THE INNOCENT TOURIST WHO LIKES "CHEAP TRIPS" AROUND MEXICO!   THE TWO MEXICANS WHO WERE THERE ON THE 8 MAY, 2008 WERE THERE "FOR THE KILL".  THEY WERE SHOUTING OUT TO THE PASSERS BY, THERE WERE HUNDREDS OF PEOPLE AND MY COMPANION WENT TO THEIR DESK.  TO MY HORROR SHE WAS SITTING THERE AND NOT MOVING.  WE HAD A TRAVEL REP AT OUR HOTEL.  I CALLED OUT TO HER TO "COME BACK" SO THAT WE CAN LOOK FOR OUR TRANSPORTATION.  IT HAD BEEN A TEN HOUR FLIGHT!!!!  I WAS NOT IN THE MOOD TO HANG AROUND THE AIRPORT, BUT MY COMPANION SEEMED VERY INTRIGUED BY THESE TWO MEN WHO WERE SELLING IN THEORY "CHEAP TRIPS".  AND THEY HAD THEIR FILES FULL OF PICTURES ETC.  BUT IN PRACTISE THEY WERE THE BAIT WHICH WOULD LEAD TO THE "TIMESHARE" PRESENTATIONS BEING HELD AT THE ROYAL MAYAN PALACE.  DON'T GO THERE IF YOU WANT A QUIET LIFE, NO HIGH BLOOD PRESSURE, NO HIGH MAINTENANCE FEES AND A "TIMESHARE" WHICH YOU WILL MOST LIKELY BE UNABLE TO SELL AT ALL.   AS THIS COMPANION OF MINE GAVE THEM OUR ADDRESS AND THE NEXT MORNING WE HAD THE TWO MEN AT OUR HOTEL!!! 9AM SHARP STANDING THERE WAITING TO WHISK US AWAY TO A "HAVEN IN THE SUN FOR NEXT YEAR, FIVE STAR ETC!, A MUST SEE!!!  NO MENTION OF "TIMESHARE".

MY FRIEND WAS OLDER AND I WAS WORRIED THAT IF I DID NOT GO ALONG WITH HER TO SEE THIS "FANTASTIC HOTEL FIVE STAR!" THAT SOMETHING MIGHT HAPPEN TO HER.  LOOKING BACK SOMETHING COULD HAVE HAPPENED TO THE BOTH OF US.  BUT MY DECISION AT THE TIME WAS NOT THOUGHT OUT PROPERLY.  THEY GET YOU WHEN YOU ARE LIKE THAT JUST ARRIVED, NOT VERY ORIENTATED, JUST PLAIN IN NEED OF A VACATION!!!!   AND SO I NOTICED THAT THEY HAD PARKED THEIR CAR IN THE SIDE ALLEY WITH A FEW STRAY DOGS ABOUT, A TYPICAL SCENE IN MEXICO!  I HAVE SEEN THESE IN FILMS, MOVIES.  THERE WAS A SPACE IN FRONT OF THE HOTEL FOR ANYONE PARKING OUTSIDE FOR A SHORT TIME TO COLLECT PEOPLE BUT THEY DID NOT USE IT.  I WAS UNNERVED A LITTLE.   WHY ARE THEY PARKED LIKE "HIDING" AWAY IN AN ALLEYWAY!  I ASKED THEM AND THEY SAID THAT THEIR ACCOMMODATION IS SO SUPERIOR TO THE ONE THAT WE WERE IN THAT THE  HOTEL STAFF WOULD BE "JEALOUS!" SO THEY PARK INCOGNITO.

WELL, THAT WAS THE BEGINNING OF MY "CRIMESHARE" EXPERIENCE IN MEXICO.  AND NOT ONCE WAS THE WORD "TIMESHARE" MENTIONED.  THE TRIP TO THE FIVE STAR HOTEL WAS NOT FIFTEEN TO TWENTY MINUTES AS PROMISED BUT NEARLY AN HOUR!!!   IF I HAD KNOWN THAT I WOULD NEVER HAVE AGREED.  IT IS A LONG WAY OFF FROM THE CANCUN RESORT WHERE WE WERE IN THE "HOTEL ZONE".   WELL, WE WERE RIPE FOR THE PICKING, AS THEY SAY.   

THE HOTEL WAS VERY "MAYAN", ONLY IT WAS NOT A RUIN, IT WAS NEW AND LARGE AND THE TOILETS WERE SUPERSONIC, REALLY, SELF-FLUSHING.  THAT WAS THE "HIGH POINT" OF OUR VISIT THAT DAY FOR ME.  NEVER SEEN ANYTHING QUITE LIKE THEM.  FULL MARKS FOR THE LADIES ROOMS!!!  THE "FREE BREAKFAST" WAS SOMETHING ELSE.  IT WAS A PLEASANT RESTAURANT, VERY LARGE AND VERY RICH IN VARIETY WITH THE TROPICAL BIRDS FLYING OVER OUR HEADS AND ALL AROUND, CHIRPING!   OUR REP ATE WITH US!  AND WE ENDED UP HAVING A LARGE BUFFET STYLE BREAKFAST.  HOWEVER THE TEAS AND COFFEES WERE TO BE SERVED "SEPARATELY BY A UNIFORMED WAITRESS WITH THE JUGS AND POTS ON A TRAY!  AFTER DRINKING THREE CUPS OF COFFEE I WAS NOT THE SAME PERSON WHO CAME INTO THE HOTEL.   I WAS COMPLETELY "SLEEPY" AND UNALERT, JUST NEEDING TO SIT DOWN ALL THE TIME, EVERY SO MANY FEET I WAS LOOKING TO SIT DOWN!  FUNNY, I WAS NOT LIKE THAT AFTER A FULL NIGHT'S SLEEP IN OUR OWN HOTEL AND EVEN IN THE CAR ALL WAS WELL.  SUDDENLY I TURNED INTO A ZOMBIE AND FELT MY EYELIDS CLOSING ALL THE TIME!  

THAT IS HOW I WAS FOR SEVERAL HOURS.  THE REP SHOWED US THE APARTMENTS AND I TOOK IT VERY SLOWLY.   THE MEXICAN SUN IS VERY NICE BUT IT SEEMED TO SET OFF AN EVEN GREATER "EXHAUSTION" IN ME.  I BELIEVE THAT SOMETHING WAS PUT INTO THE COFFEE POT TO MAKE ME FEEL VERY RELAXED AND TO SLOW ME DOWN, NOT TO BE TOO BOTHERED ABOUT ANYTHING. GOOD "STATE OF MIND" FOR FRAUDSTERS TO OPERATE ON! BUT NO ONE THOUGHT THAT I WOULD DRINK THREE CUPS!  SO I WAS A
 ZOMBIE.  THEY GUIDE WAS WORRIED QUITE NOTICEABLY AT ONE POINT IN CASE I MIGHT COLLAPSE IN FRONT OF THE HOLIDAY MAKERS AT THE HOTEL.  HER EYES WIDENED AS I WAS CLEARLY FINDING IT HARD TO GET AROUND.  I WAS COMPLETELY "OUT OF IT".  BY THE TIME THAT WE WERE IN THE GLASS HALL WHERE THE PRESENTATIONS ARE HELD I WAS FALLING ASLEEP!  THE REP WAS BUSY WRITING DOWN ALL THE FIGURES CONNECTED TO THIS "GREAT DEAL" THAT SHE WAS SELLING TO ME.  AS MY COMPANION TOLD THEM THAT SHE COULD NOT DECIDE WITHOUT HER HUSBAND.  BEFORE I KNEW IT I HAD SUCCUMBED TO THE "DEAL" AND WAS SIGNING ON THE DOTTED LINE!   BY THEN WE HAD ABOUT FIVE REPS ALL ENCIRCLING US AND SINGING IN "CHORUS" TO "SIGN UP FOR THE DEAL OF THE CENTURY".   I DID NOT UNDERSTAND EVEN HALF OF WHAT WAS BEING SAID, APART FROM ANYTHING ELSE IT WAS SOME JARGON, SALES JARGON, NOT REALLY ENGLISH JARGON.  IT MIGHT AS WELL HAVE BEEN CHINESE!!!!  THAT IS PART OF THE WAY THAT THEY GET YOU NOT TO UNDERSTAND TOO MUCH ANYWAY, YOU ARE IN A CLOUD OF CONFUSION WHICH OBVIOUSLY SUITS THEM ANYWAY.  I WAS JUST THINKING OF MY HOTEL ROOM AND THE BED THAT I COULD CRASH INTO WHEN I RETURN.   I WAS IN NO FIT STATE TO MAKE ANY DECISIONS IN THAT ZOMBIE CONDITION.  BUT WE WALKED OUT OF THERE WITH TWO BOTTLES OF THE MEXICAN COFFEE LIQUOR, THE OTHER BEST PART OF THE DAY, BUT NOT WORTH THE PRICE PAID FOR THEM IN THE "DEAL".  NO SUCH THING AS A "FREE LUNCH", THEY SAY, NOT EVEN AT THE ROYAL MAYAN PALACE.

DON'T GO DOWN THE ROAD OF REGRET AS SOON AS YOU COME TOO!!!  I WAS STUNNED WHEN I CAME AROUND AT THREE IN THE MORNING.   I WAS JUST NOT ABLE TO EXPLAIN HOW ALL OF THAT HAPPENED THE DAY BEFORE.  I DID NOT NEED A TIMESHARE.  WE HAD COME ON OUR FIRST DAY OF A HOLIDAY TO RELAX AND TO GET STRONGER.  I HAVE A LOT OF DUTIES IN MY HOUSE AT HOME.  WELL, I DECIDED TO RETURN THE DAY AFTER THE DAY AFTER, AS I WAS IN NO FIT STATE STILL TO GO ANYWHERE.  I FELT A TERRIBLE EXHAUSTION.  I RECALL THE TRIP TO LOS ANGELES YEARS BEFORE AND I NEVER HAD THIS TYPE OF FEELING BEFORE, I KNEW THAT JET LAG WAS NOT AN EASY THING BUT NOTHING LIKE THIS.  I WAS SLEEPING MOST OF THE DAY THE NEXT DAY, ALL DAY!    IT WAS NOT COMMON AT ALL.

I RETURNED TO THE "HOTEL" HAVING TO TAKE TWO BUSES.  IT IS NOT CLOSE BY TO THE TOURIST AREA IN CANCUN.  AND THERE WAS MET BY MY REP.  HER EYES WIDENED AGAIN AS SHE WAS SURPRISED THAT I CAME SO SOON!!!!  I WAS WELL WITHIN THE COOLING OFF PERIOD BY MEXICAN LAW.  THAT WAS A FACT.  AND I SAID THAT I HAD "CHANGED MY MIND" AND DID NOT NEED THIS TIMESHARE DEAL.  WELL TO NO AVAIL.  AS THERE WERE A HUGE AMOUNT OF EXCUSES THAT I WAS PRESENTED WITH BY THE COMPANY.  THERE WAS NOT GOING TO BE ANY CANCELLATION AT THAT POINT.  I WAS TOLD THAT I HAD BUYER'S REMORSE AND THAT THAT WOULD "GO AWAY" AS IF IT WERE A BAD COLD.  WHAT ABOUT THE LAW?   NO ONE CARES ABOUT IT THERE.  IT IS JUST ON PAPER FOR SHOW!!!

THE CONTRACT HAS NOW BEEN CANCELLED BUT THE MONEY HAS NOT BEEN RETURNED AS PROMISED IN WRITING BY THE GRUPO MAYAN.  INSTEAD THEY HAVE SENT ANOTHER COUPLE OF CONTRACTS TO SAY THAT THEY WANT ME TO PROMISE THAT I SHALL NEVER SAY ANYTHING NEGATIVE ABOUT THEM BY ANY MEANS, WRITING OR SPEAKING.  THAT IS FINE BY ME PROVIDED THAT THEY DO WHAT THEY PROMISED AND SOON AS IT WILL BE THREE YEARS AND THE INTEREST HAS TO BE CHARGED IF THEY CONTINUE THIS WAY.  THE CONTRACT CAN ONLY BE SIGNED WHEN THE MONEY IS IN MY ACCOUNT.  THAT IS THE WAY THAT IT IS GOING TO BE....THEY RENEGED ON THEIR PROMISE TO PAY AND LED ME TO BELIEVE FOR MANY MONTHS THAT THEY WERE ABOUT TO PAY ME.  SO THE CONTRACT WILL BE SIGNED AT THE END!!!  WHEN THE MONEY IS SAFELY IN MY BANK!!!  NO MORE LIVING ON "PROMISES" AND GETTING NOTHING AT THE END!   THE ESCROW'S FEE MUST BE INCORPORATED INTO THE PAYMENT AT THE END.  THEN THE MATTER IS FINISHED.  AND WE CAN ALL "PUT THE MATTER BEHIND US".

THE MISREPRESENTATION BEGINS AT THE CANCUN AIRPORT AND IT CARRIES ON....THEY SHOULD AT LEAST HAVE A BIG SIGN THERE ABOVE THE DESK WHERE THEY ARE STANDING "TIMESHARE".  AND THEN IT SHOULD BE CONTROLLED BY THE STATE.  IT IS AN AREA OF HUGE ABUSE AND I THINK THAT IT SHOULD NOT BE CLASSIFIED AS A "BUSINESS" AT ALL, NOT UNLESS THE STATE LAWS WERE PUT INTO PLACE TO PROTECT THE CONSUMER PROPERLY.  IT IS THE EQUIVALENT OF "HIGHWAY ROBBERY" OF THE EIGHTEENTH AND NINETEENTH CENTURIES IN THIS MODERN AGE! IF  ANYONE  WANTS IT THEN THEY CAN ENQUIRE THEMSELVES AND DO NOT HAVE TO BE CALLED OVER BY THE REPS!!!  I HAVE NEVER SEEN THIS ANYWHERE IN ANY OTHER AIRPORT WHEREVER I HAVE BEEN IN SO MANY COUNTIES.....IT SHOULD BE MADE  UNLAWFUL.  IT IS SERIOUS MISREPRESENTATION AND MAKES THE UNSUSPECTING TOURIST BELIEVE THAT HE IS DEALING WITH SOME SORT OF LOCAL TRAVEL AGENTS!!!   OBVIOUSLY THE MEXICAN AUTHORITIES ARE SHUTTING A BLIND EYE TO IT ALL!  THAT IS WHY I AM PUT OFF GOING THERE EVER AGAIN.  IT IS A NICE COUNTRY TO VISIT THOUGH BUT FROM LONDON THE AIRFARE IS TOO MUCH MONEY.  FOR THE EXTRA MONEY I COULD STAY LONGER ELSEWHERE.  AND IT WAS THE RAINY SEASON AT THE TIME AND I WAS BITTEN A LOT BY MOSQUITOES AND DID NOT EXPECT THE "SHARK BITE" EITHER!!! 


BUYER BEWARE!!! THE OLD LATIN MAXIM IS PROFOUND.


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 18, 2011)

First, ALL CAPS IS SHOUTING, please stop 
2nd, unless you were drugged, you still get to make your own choices
so 90% of this post is not needed ... 
I do like the buyer beware part at the end


----------



## Vera V Christopher (Feb 18, 2011)

*Rohynol Drug Most Likely Drug Used By The  Grupo Mayan At "free Breakfast"- In Coffee*

 
I HAVE NOT WANTED TO DISCLOSE THIS INFORMATION BEFORE TO ANYONE BUT AFTER MY VACATION IN CANCUN IN 2008, WHICH WAS A NIGHTMARE WITH THE TIMESHARE PEOPLE ON MY BACK, I VISITED MY DOCTOR AND WAS SURPRISED WHEN I DESCRIBED THE SYMPTOMS WHEN HE SAID "ROHYNOL", OR MORE COMMONLY KNOWN AS DATE RAPE DRUG WAS USED MORE THAN LIKELY.  IT IS NOT DIFFICULT TO OBTAIN.  

THE GRUPO MAYAN WILL STOP AT NOTHING TO OBTAIN BIG "PROFITS" FROM TOURISTS AND THEY CLEARLY SEEM TO BE VERY CONFIDENT IN THEIR SKILLS.  THE DATE RAPE DRUG IS NOT UNCOMMON AND IT CERTAINLY IS USED TO MAKE A PERSON "UNAWARE" OF WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ANY GREAT DEGREE.  THIS DRUG IS DANGEROUS, OF COURSE CAN BE USED TO RENDER VERY SLEEPY A TOURIST WHO WILL NOT DREAM OF SUCH A THING BEING DONE DURING A BREAKFAST AT A FIVE STAR "HOTEL".  BUT THIS IS TIMEHSARE, OR BETTER SAID "CRIMESHARE".

DON'T FALL VICTIM TO THEIR SCAMS.  DON'T GO THERE AT ALL BECAUSE THEY ARE DEVIOUS AND WOULD LITERALLY DRUG YOU INTO A CONTRACT!!!!


----------



## K&PFitz (Feb 18, 2011)

The little key on the left, says Caps Lock.  Press it.  Thanks.


----------



## KarenLK (Feb 18, 2011)

*Vera --- Please Correct Your Post*

You are ranting all over the place about Grupo Mayan, but your last post is about thew drug they gave you at the ROYAL MAYAN - which is a reputable timeshare that is part of the Royal Resorts, not Grupo Mayan. Please go back and correct that post, because these posts are archived and someone down the road may see that post and think that the Royal Resorts drugged you. And please stop all caps.


----------



## sdbrier (Feb 18, 2011)

*Hmmm guest*

Can you say Sally13!


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 18, 2011)

Thats just plain stupid. They didn't need to drug you, they got you to sign because thats what they are good at. You need to take responsibility for what happen. Nobody forced you, you said you had no idea what they were saying yet your credit card came out of your pocket, your fault...



Vera V Christopher said:


> I HAVE NOT WANTED TO DISCLOSE THIS INFORMATION BEFORE TO ANYONE BUT AFTER MY VACATION IN CANCUN IN 2008, WHICH WAS A NIGHTMARE WITH THE TIMESHARE PEOPLE ON MY BACK, I VISITED MY DOCTOR AND WAS SURPRISED WHEN I DESCRIBED THE SYMPTOMS WHEN HE SAID "ROHYNOL", OR MORE COMMONLY KNOWN AS DATE RAPE DRUG WAS USED MORE THAN LIKELY.  IT IS NOT DIFFICULT TO OBTAIN.
> 
> THE GRUPO MAYAN WILL STOP AT NOTHING TO OBTAIN BIG "PROFITS" FROM TOURISTS AND THEY CLEARLY SEEM TO BE VERY CONFIDENT IN THEIR SKILLS.  THE DATE RAPE DRUG IS NOT UNCOMMON AND IT CERTAINLY IS USED TO MAKE A PERSON "UNAWARE" OF WHAT IS HAPPENING TO ANY GREAT DEGREE.  THIS DRUG IS DANGEROUS, OF COURSE CAN BE USED TO RENDER VERY SLEEPY A TOURIST WHO WILL NOT DREAM OF SUCH A THING BEING DONE DURING A BREAKFAST AT A FIVE STAR "HOTEL".  BUT THIS IS TIMEHSARE, OR BETTER SAID "CRIMESHARE".
> 
> DON'T FALL VICTIM TO THEIR SCAMS.  DON'T GO THERE AT ALL BECAUSE THEY ARE DEVIOUS AND WOULD LITERALLY DRUG YOU INTO A CONTRACT!!!!


----------



## Tropical lady (Feb 18, 2011)

*Cancun airport question?*

I thought this thread was answering a question about the Cancun airport for RandRseeker?
Yes, you will be approached about going to a presentation from MANY time share companies.  As advised, just decline and keep walking until you get to your arranged transportation outside.  Mexico was supposed to do away with all this last year but does not look like it has.  The arrival would be more pleasant if you didn't have to run a gauntlet of people.
As posted here, an accusation of being drugged is very serious.  I would be very sure before posting on a web site where the threads are archived.  Two companies were mentioned.....I thought only one presentation was arranged?  Except for the drug issue, these comments were already addressed by a company representative and don't need to be repeated in an unrelated topic.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 18, 2011)

KarenLK said:


> You are ranting all over the place about Grupo Mayan, but your last post is about thew drug they gave you at the ROYAL MAYAN - which is a reputable timeshare that is part of the Royal Resorts, not Grupo Mayan. Please go back and correct that post, because these posts are archived and someone down the road may see that post and think that the Royal Resorts drugged you. And please stop all caps.



*I agree, please correct your posts - I did a search for Royal Mayan in this thread and you have typed "Royal Mayan Cancun" several times.  That is not the timeshare with which you had problems, therefore you are smearing the name of a different timeshare.  
*


----------



## nazclk (Feb 18, 2011)

*Amen*

Go get em Fletch :hysterical:


----------



## jlf58 (Feb 18, 2011)

It's just frustrating. Nobody disagrees that that are scam artists. Have you gone to a US car dealer lately ? , maybe not scan artists but you better hold on to your wallet. Like anything else, do research and decide what's best for you. You don't need to be drugged to do stupid things so own up to your mistakes..... 




nazclk said:


> Go get em Fletch :hysterical:


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 18, 2011)

sdbrier said:


> Can you say Sally13!



This is definitely not Sally13. She likes the Grupo Mayan resorts. For the record so do my wife and I. We are not owners but have exchanged there through SFX many times.

I wish they would turn off the caps.


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 18, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I wish the OP would turn off the caps.



That's not the OP. It's someone who has an axe to grind with Grupo Mayan and continued a misplaced rant on this unrelated thread- in about post #8. She also posted a similar all-caps rant in another forum about a perceived slight from a resort in Turkey. 

I can't imagine this behavior achieving the desired result. 

But I've been wrong before. Sometimes a squeaky wheel gets greased, but if it squeaks loudly enough it just gets replaced.   Jim


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 18, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> That's not the OP. It's someone who has an axe to grind with Grupo Mayan and continued a misplaced rant on this unrelated thread- in about post #8. She also posted a similar all-caps rant in another forum about a perceived slight from a resort in Turkey.
> 
> I can't imagine this behavior achieving the desired result.
> 
> But I've been wrong before. Sometimes a squeaky wheel gets greased, but if it squeaks loudly enough it just gets replaced.   Jim



You are right. My apologies to the OP.


----------



## K&PFitz (Feb 18, 2011)

Back to the original topic, regarding the Cancun airport...

I did a dumb thing in January, and I'm still laughing at myself.  I've been to Cancun before, and I knew better, but when we exited the airport, I couldn't find the guy from Entertainment Plus.  A guy in a white shirt asked me who I was looking for, and I told him.

Now I know the Entertainment Plus/USA Transfer guys have clearly marked shirts and hats and carry signs.  I went braindead (I blame being hot, thirsty, and distracted by the Tiki Bar) and so when the guy said follow me, I did.  He dragged our luggage way down a sidewalk and said wait right here, I'll get your driver.  I was dumb enough to give him a tip for schlepping the luggage.

Now, folk, you all know, and I had forgotten, that these guys are going to stick you in some taxi, who's going to gouge you.

Fortunately, my wife ran to the Tiki Bar, got me a Corona, and my brains came back.  I ran up the sidewalk, found the USA Transfers guy who was frantically looking for me, and we were soon at our resort.

So, anyone going to Cancun the first time, repeat after me:  book your transfer with a reputable company, and don't go walking with anybody in a clean white shirt if he isn't wearing the right logo and calling your name.


----------



## MommaBear (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank goodness for wives who bring Corona! I grew up in NY and used the same technique in Cancun airport that I use in NY- do NOT make eye contact! The airport was acutally better than I expected.

Ditto on making your arrangements a head of time, especially if you want to stop at the grocery store first.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 18, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Thank goodness for wives who bring Corona! I grew up in NY and used the same technique in Cancun airport that I use in NY- do NOT make eye contact! The airport was acutally better than I expected.
> 
> Ditto on making your arrangements a head of time, especially if you want to stop at the grocery store first.



Love it!  As I like to say "You can take the girl out of NY, but you can't take NY out of the girl."  It's a great place to be "from" as it has given me a set of like skills that are second to none!!!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 18, 2011)

MommaBear said:


> Thank goodness for wives who bring Corona! I grew up in NY and used the same technique in Cancun airport that I use in NY- do NOT make eye contact! The airport was acutally better than I expected.
> 
> Ditto on making your arrangements a head of time, especially if you want to stop at the grocery store first.



I don't understand the New York Airport thing. We have flown in and out of JFK and it was always a pleasant experience. Certainly a lot better than LAX. One of the things I love about New York is how helpful the people are.


----------



## radmoo (Feb 19, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I don't understand the New York Airport thing. We have flown in and out of JFK and it was always a pleasant experience. Certainly a lot better than LAX. One of the things I love about New York is how helpful the people are.



THE NY reference was not about airports but NYC in general.  At least that's my take!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 19, 2011)

radmoo said:


> THE NY reference was not about airports but NYC in general.  At least that's my take!



We have always found the people in NYC to be very helpful. That is one of the reasons why it is our favorite vacation destination.


----------



## Karen G (Feb 19, 2011)

*Resort name corrected in this thread*

I've corrected the resort name to Grupo Mayan or Mayan Palace and removed "Royal" so that there is no confusion about which resort group is being discussed in this thread. If I've missed any other mistakes on the resort name, please let me know.


----------



## pjrose (Feb 19, 2011)

Karen G said:


> I've corrected the resort name to Grupo Mayan or Mayan Palace and removed "Royal" so that there is no confusion about which resort group is being discussed in this thread. If I've missed any other mistakes on the resort name, please let me know.



Thank you Karen!


----------



## pittle (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Karen.  I wish you could change the CAPS to regular type too!

I know that Vera V C......... took this thread off-topic, but do want to say that I have taken many Grupo Mayan tours - whether new or upgrade - and the coffee has NEVER been spiked.  We have been owners for more than 12 years and have purchased a total of 6 weeks at the GM & MP level.  We also know some people who have worked in sales . I will admit that some of the sales tactics used are not what I would call truthful, but I really do not think that the Grupo Mayan has stooped this low!  They have a great product, albeit over-priced.  As an owner, I do not take these accusations lightly. I would like to point out that if the salesperson is drinking coffee, they do not get it out of a different pot - it is the same one that is used for the guests.  If this person was "woozey" from the beverages - so would her friend and the salesperson.   Something does not seem quite right to me in this version.


----------



## Vera V Christopher (Feb 21, 2011)

*Every One Is Entitled To His Or Her Opinion On The Subject!*


 Everyone has the right to his or her opinion but if you have researched the timeshare world and its practices and spoken to people who "are in the know" for many years you will find that it is not altogether unusual for timeshare organizers to use illegal methods to obtain sales.  So what are we supposed to believe that they are saints!  Using the hard sell techniques is just the tip of the iceberg, there are a myriad of other things that seem to be done in the name of timeshare!!!  They do not have a bad name in the U.K. for nothing and there certainly would not be new legislation for this particular "crimeshare", as it is called from the E.U. if everything was "hunky dory", as you seem to be implying that it is!!!  There are too many people being deceived for there to be any doubt as to the dangers in this game.  

For starters my companion and I had just arrived from London, UK.  We were many miles away from home and we certainly fell foul of a lot of hard pressure and total misrepresentation on the part of Mayan.

As someone commented already they do have a lot of "fans" on this website"!!!


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 21, 2011)

Vera V Christopher said:


> Everyone has the right to his or her opinion but if you have researched the timeshare world and its practices and spoken to people who "are in the know" for many years you will find that it is not altogether unusual for timeshare organizers to use illegal methods to obtain sales.  So what are we supposed to believe that they are saints!  Using the hard sell techniques is just the tip of the iceberg, there are a myriad of other things that seem to be done in the name of timeshare!!!  They do not have a bad name in the U.K. for nothing and there certainly would not be new legislation for this particular "crimeshare", as it is called from the E.U. if everything was "hunky dory", as you seem to be implying that it is!!!  There are too many people being deceived for there to be any doubt as to the dangers in this game.
> 
> For starters my companion and I had just arrived from London, UK.  We were many miles away from home and we certainly fell foul of a lot of hard pressure and total misrepresentation on the part of Mayan.
> 
> As someone commented already they do have a lot of "fans" on this website"!!!



You should post this in the one thread dedicated to this subject instead of posting in deifferent threads and starting new ones.

There is a sticky in the Mexico forum: *Mexican Timeshare Presentation Boot Camp[/b[ for this.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=138904

This thread is about the Cancun airport.*


----------

